# Lonestar



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Any info? Good luck.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Second hand, triple with flyer being longest bird, and last bird down. Left retired is in the water, and right bird is in a holler. Distances are 125-190 for the longest.

All I got regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Mixed results thus far. Test does have an honor. The test is going very quickly, should finish the first between 1:30 and 2:00.

Aaron*


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Any word on if they finishd the first and callbacks?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

35 to the land blind.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Any news on the land blind callbacks?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

35 ran the land blind.
Callbacks to the water blind-
2,4,8,13,14,15,19,22,23,27,28,30,31,36,37,38,39,41,42,43,48


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Karl Gunzer on his qual win with Cappy, and to Kay Fuller's 2nd with Flash. I don't know any other placements.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks 2-dogs


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

any one got any news?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

YEA - cough it up


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

They called back 10 to the water marks but I don't have the numbers


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks Mike

are they running the 4th today?


----------



## Steve Helgoth (Jun 7, 2005)

Unofficial amateur callbacks to the water blind: 4, 5, 9, 13, 16, 21, 23, 24, 28, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 37.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Steve


GO ADDIE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Partial Open results:

1st Adam Casto/Lola
2nd Farmer/Tia

Farmer also placed with Bobby (don't know which place), qualifying for the National.

Congratulations to Adam and Mary Tatum for the Blue, and to Suzan Caire and Tia for their National qualification in Tia's second trial after whelping.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Way to go Adam
first all age win I think
congratulations
keep 'em comming


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Adam!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

more partial open results
Karl Gunzer 3rd with Glenda Brown's Billie
4th was Farmer, don't know what dog


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia & Bobby.


----------



## Brent Walls (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations Adam thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Adam Casto! That is outstanding!

I think the 2nd and 4th Qualified Tia and Bobby.

The last series started out as a triple with a boat bird. I ran test dog with Rowdy and it was going to be a 20 minute test. So they took out the boat bird and made it a double. Still a killer.

Farmer ran Mealman's dog Cash right before i left and he smoked it... he had also lined the water blind... so the work must have been pretty good.

Fun trial with a good group of hard working people.

SM


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

10 dogs to the fourth series of the Amateur

Amateur Placements:

1st. Place: #35 Norman/Rosenblum 
2nd. Place: #13 Katie/Widner
3rd. Place: #09 Cash/Mealman
4th. Place: #21 Addie/Helgoth

No RJ or Jams

Congratulations to all! Thanks to the Judges for very tough, but fair, tests.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Norman & Cash.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Derby results?







.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Just heard Mike Malone won the derby with Henry.
Congrats! Not bad for your second trail!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Jan Helgoth said:


> 10 dogs to the fourth series of the Amateur
> 
> Amateur Placements:
> 
> ...


Congrats to Danny & Katie -- her first AA placement!!


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

bmiles said:


> Just heard Mike Malone won the derby with Henry.
> Congrats! Not bad for your second trail!


Way to go Mike and Henry!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 8, 2006)

Tom Watson said:


> Partial Open results:
> 
> 1st Adam Casto/Lola
> 2nd Farmer/Tia


Way to go, Adam! Nothing like the blues.


----------



## MMalone (Apr 8, 2009)

tabasco said:


> Way to go Mike and Henry!


I am still in shock. I would like to thank Bill Schrader and Shane Ruppert who trained my dog all summer. I just picked him up at the end of September. They did a great job. That was my first field trial ribbon ever. My friends know that due to many deployments for the Army I have not been home much since 2002 and am very excited about getting to run a few trials now that I am home for good.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

MMalone said:


> I am still in shock. I would like to thank Bill Schrader and Shane Ruppert who trained my dog all summer. I just picked him up at the end of September. They did a great job. That was my first field trial ribbon ever. My friends know that due to many deployments for the Army I have not been home much since 2002 and am very excited about getting to run a few trials now that I am home for good.


Congrats, Mike.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dogcommand said:


> more partial open results
> Karl Gunzer 3rd with Glenda Brown's Billie
> 4th was Farmer, don't know what dog


Congratulations!..to Team "Billie" !! 

Judy


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Mike,

Great job with Henry!

Regards,

Linas


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Way to go Henry, Mike and Team Two-Step!


----------

